# i7 920 Temps



## kasc (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey, I'm currently running an i7 920 with a Noctua NH-U12P (Using provided compound). The instructions said to just apply a dot in the middle of the CPU and then attach the heatsink, however I was under the impression from a guide I read that it needed to be spreaded, so I did that.

My idle temps are around 35C and a stress test on prime95 gets it upto 55C+ (58-60C is the max).

I was wondering how good/bad that is? This being my first build, I may have done something wrong or whatever. I was planning to overclock, do I have enough headroom to do so?

My cable management is good, I'm using a Antec 902 and the are no wires between the top front fan and the heatsink intake fan.

If my temps are actually too hot, I was planning to use some AS5 and just apply a pea sized dot to the middle of my CPU then attach the heatseak, would this work?

Looking forward to the comments, and thanks

Kasc ray:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Those temps are ok. If it started getting over 60, like toward the 70 
degree scale I would have concern.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

i7 CPUs dont have a set temperature. Each CPU varies depending on the quality of the wafer it was created on.
However a I7 CPU can sit on 80c comfortably with no long term affects. But there can be upto 10c-15c +- difference between CPUs.
But considering the CPU only has a max T-junction of 100c like many CPUs its wise to keeps the cores under 85c. 
The Max T-Case can not go over 65c (Bridge between CPU memory and the cores).
If you download Everest it will give you the following temp readings depending on your motherboard.


----------

